# Our wedding anniversary...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*48 years ago... I changed...*

... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*

Spent most of the day trimming trees (wood) and Ivy…

Tonight, we are going to a restaurant called The Red Lobster…
... I will probably have Snow Crab Legs… she will probably have Lobster (my guess)...

It sure doesn't seem like 48 years… Yesterday, I hesitatingly asked her "Is this 45 years?" 
She abruptly corrected me by saying "It's 48!" (as if I was some o' dummy).

Y'all have a nice day / night…

Later…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !*

keep them coming

enjoy the dinner

i know i sure enjoyed my time with you both
and i still think fondue


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Thank you David…

I think we will think of you whenever we have Fondue again…

We enjoyed having you and Buddy here also…

Thanks again…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


YOU ARE INCREDIBLE! How wonderful to be married for almost half a century!! That is so rare. As for me, 48 years would equal about 8 husbands.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


*Congradulations !*
For me: it took 48 years to find my first one !


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Dang Joe….... how old were you…. 10?...... Many more to you both.
- SY
- aka JJ


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


I wasted 1.5 years on the first wife…

Then, I eventually went for The Second Time Around…

I'm almost 75.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Joe! I only wonder how the ladies put up with us for so long. lol Have a great evening.
Best wishes and regards to you and your lovely lady, Rand


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats Joe. I hope you two have a good dinner. Some day I'll have to tell you about the time I forgot my wife's birthday.

Jerry


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary you two young lovers and have a great evening.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Hey Rand it's called love.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Time flies when you're having fun! Congratulations!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


congrats! We are half way there this April. Very cool. Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,
So I take it then she's a keeper?

Congratulations you two, have a great evening out feasting and don't forget to wear the Depends - you know what happened last time!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congratulation to the both of you. May you have many more. Enjoy your evening out. I was married 22 years the first time and have 10 years in on the second. I always tell people I have 10 years in on a life sentance.

God Bless
tom


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congradulations Joe, that is inspirational. Im coming up on our 33rd in three days and hope and pray well see that many more. Enjoy !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


GMman, I'm going to look that up in my old Funk & Wagnals. lol

Hey Joe, with the early Alsheiners sneaking up, you better keep her to handle you calender. lol Again, the very best yo u young lovers. Rand


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Wow! You clipped tree limbs and she clipped your wings. Ha Ha Many joyous blessings on you both. We are at 18 years. (Nice to finally beat the statistics)


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Every time I log on to LJ I am inspired to be a better husband, a better father, and a better woodworker.

Way to go Joe!!! You deserve every minute.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats 2 more until the GOLDEN Year.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Joe…My Best to you and your Bride. Enjoy!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe. After having problems with the 2nd wife, Jim Bertelson keeps telling me I need to be married one more time before I understand women. Now I have it on documented authority that you can make it just fine on two.

David


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Hey, we just got back from dinner!

Man, was that GOOD!

We started off with a Martini each, with 2 big olives… Very good ones!

She had a Caesar Salad, BBQ'd shrimp, steamed snow crab, baked potato w/ works, rice pilaf, & special House biscuits (yum). Water.

I had a Caesar Salad, Garlic Shrimp Scampi, steamed snow crab, broccoli, & special House Biscuits. Water.
I dunked the biscuits into the Scampi spiced garlic butter… and IT WAS SUPER GOOD!

Then, we shared a double scoop of Vanilla ice cream… One bowl in the middle of the table… Really good!

We had a GREAT time!

Thank you all for your comments…

Oh, neither of us wear Depends (yet)... Everything went very smooth!


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Wow! 48? that's quite a bit longer than I've been around… Congrats.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


from the promise of "death do us part"

to a goal

kuddos to you and your soul mate, you beat the odds


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


congratulations to both of you. 
And glad you had such a LOVELY dinner

(and just have to add: nothing is ever a waste.. helps you appreciate what you have  )


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congradulations. I'm sure there will be plenty more.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both. It is a joint effort, I know.
What a wonderful story. What a wonderful institution.
Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Now that right there is the good stuff Joe! I am very proud for the both of you. In this day in time to see testaments of faith, loyalty, and love like this is most definitely some of the best inspiration out there. 48 years is no small feet and no doubt it took a strong bond to achieve such a great achievement. I wish you so many more my friend.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Warning: Joke!

On the morning of their 48th anniversary, Joe's wife awoke to find Joe sitting at the kitchen table sobbing.

"Why are you crying?" she asked.

"Do you remember that night, 48 years ago, when your father caught us in the back seat of my car, and promised me that if I didn't marry you, he'd see to it that I would spend the next 48 years behind bars?" Joe asked.

"Yes…?" Joe's wife answered.

"Well, tonight, I would have been a free man."

By the way, my parents will be celebrating #49 later this year. First one for both of them.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


It takes two very special people and a lot of effort, caring, and understanding to "go the distance" Joe…
Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats Joe sound like you had a wonderful time. May you have many more years together.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Hey Joe HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to you and the mrs. enjoy your special day and dinner.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrat´s Joe you have been very lucky she cuold hold you out so many years…..LOL

all you longtimer (more than a month ha ha) that wonders why
you better make a new framed diplom to them saying how much you excuse for the stupidity
you have done over the years / the last year , trying to do it better and telling how outstanding she is and how much you love her and don´t forget the speciel gift to her

take care
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Sounds like a GREAT DINNER! Lovely lovely- especially the part about the ice cream….. but I need hot fudge to go with that.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats on being married for 48 years. Hope you have many more happy years together.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Rivergirl…

Yes, hot fudge would have been good… we were offered all kinds of toppings, like: nuts, whipped cream, hot fudge… etc.

We (I) decided that it would be kept simple & good… a single scoop of plain ole good vanilla ice cream… and we got TWO scoops… and it was yummy… I think it was French Vanilla… smooth & super good… She almost ate one scoop's worth… I finished it up…

Well, someone had to do it… wasn't going to let it go to waste…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Joe Congratulations on your 48th. I'll have 48 this year also.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Thank you, Karson…

Congratulations on your coming up later!
... all of a sudden, it's here… & you're on to the next one!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats, 48 years is a long time to be marry to one woman.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Joe, I don't know how I missed this when you posted it but I'm going to say congratulations anyways even if it was a 124 days ago. I know a little bit about how you feel because our fortieth anniversary was about a hundred days ago and I think we went to the Red Lobster too. How time flies when you're having fun. I just don't know where all of those years went. I salute your 48 years of happy marriage. God Bless.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Well, guys… Thank you very much!

We're trying to save for the 50th… in about 1-1/2 years… We're gonna go somewhere… Haven't decided yet… Heck, by the time it comes around, our dollar may be so cheap, we might not be able to afford to go anywhere! LOL
(but… that's the plan…)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, Joe !!!

Here's to another 48 … unless … you two agree that's just too much ;-)

Give that blushing bride of yours a hug for me, huh ?

Heck … a hug from each of us. What's that … nearly 30,000 hugs ?

You won't be bored, at least :-D


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congrats! You've been married longer than I've been alive!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


@Manitario: Now That really makes one feel REAL old! LOL
... and I feel it too! LOL

Just hang in there… Someday, you will know what I'm talking about! LOL

*Reminder: Our anniversary was back in Feb!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


*Well, here we are again!

One year later… and it's 49 years!*

We don't know where we will eat tonight…
... we're still thinking about it…

It's really crazy… it just doesn't seem like it… but, it is!

*Y'all have a good one TOO!*

*Question:
How do you enter the Next Blog Entry… in this case, for 49?*


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


congrats Joe!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


I never get tired of reading this thread. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


no that isn´t the question 
the question is how will you make the gold wedding blog (50)
and where will the feast be hold …...you need to tell us in good time before
just incase if any of the L J fammilly want to crash the party with a little gift bag of rare wood dust …

have a nice evening both of you
Dennis


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe, it takes very special people to be together for 48 years. Wishing you many more.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *48 years ago... I changed...*
> 
> ... from being a *single* man to a *Married man!*
> 
> ...


Thank you all…

I figured out how to setup a series and go to the Next one…

See it as Wedding Anniversary #2: 49 years ago…

... later…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*49 Years ago... What!?*

Yes, here we go again!

It's just plain AMAZING… how the years can go by SO FAST!

It does NOT seem like 49 years! That sounds like such a LONG time! Almost Half a Century!

Talk about feeling OLD… it's that kind of talk that really gets you to thinking!

Anyway way, here we are again!

We haven't decided where we're going to eat tonight… yet…

Funny thing… we like QVC… and there cooking - Kitchen stuff… the other day we saw where they were selling 'another' set of pots, pans, skillets, etc. ... does it ever end? ... NO! ... they must keep on making something better & BETTER!

They were selling a set made by Cooking Essentials… 11 pc… for ONLY $99.99 (a penny short of $100).
All NON-Stick
Guaranteed for LIFE!

I said… SURE THEY ARE… the moon is made of cheese too… For LIFE? The life of the Company or the Pots?!

They had a very convincing demonstration & video that I replayed & replayed looking for their GOTCHA…
We fluffed it off saying… impossible… "Famous last words"...

Then we saw it later in the day or the next day AGAIN!

It still looked like the BUY of a LIFETIME! Just think! If we buy that set, we will NEVER have to buy ANYMORE pots, pans, etc. in our LIVES?! (still I think… "Famous last words!")...

And they had it on an optionable 3 Pay Schedule…

So, I just said, as we were both watching the commercial again, ah what the heck, Let's Do It! Let's find out if they're lying! We only live once… and just think… These are Guaranteed to last for the rest of our lives! (they most know that we're getting older!)... We'll show them! We'll test their guarantee to find out!

So, we ordered it!
It came yesterday!
I cooked my breakfast eggs using the small skillet… they cooked beautifully even and NICE!

I guess you could say… that was OUR gift to each other!
We shall see how they last… They are really super BEAUTIFUL! We got a Red set…

She has not cooked anything with them yet… (I got dibbs on the small skillet for my breakfast work!)

Thank you for listening!

*Here is my sweetie in the early 1960's:*


















Y'all have a great day n night!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Congrats Joe, on the 49th anniversary…that's a LONG time with a woman…. My wife and I celebrated our 34th this past December…..never thought I'd make it either…...But I'm still here….....lol

You and your wife are like us….we are pot and pan poor…how many do we need to cook with? I don't need any…. A nice gift for both of you, and RED even…..never saw any red ones…I don't think….I can't stand that QVC program…..they are so boring on there….They can talk for 2 hours on describing a sheet of paper…....I'm glad you and the misses enjoy it, though…...Hope you have another 49 together…..celebrate with a big meal…........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


49 years to the same woman?? Your an antique Joe. Hope you don't need too much restoration. Congratulations on putting up with the same person for so long….........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Joe you have to look closer at the small black worms at the bottom of the paper
they are actuly letters just printed xxxxxx-small 
there you can see what they think is a lifetime -circle ….usualy saying only garantie until 
it have left the company´s ground ….. ))

enjoy them I´m sure the meals will taste goodenoff for you 

Dennis


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Contratulations - hope you have many many more happy and healthy years together


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Here is the set we bought…
*
Cook's Essentials Color Smart 11pc Nonstick Cookware Set

*

By the looks of it, we got a super buy!

The price is about $110 NOW!

They are gorgeous!

She likes the Channel more than I do… It cracks me up on all the New Mouse Traps they keep coming up with!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Wow Joe how has she put up with you that long? Congrats on your marriage. And may your cookware last forever. I am very happy for you and your wife. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

What a great post. I really enjoyed reading it imagining you and the little woman watching that commercial over and over.

Happy 49th anniversary to both of you and thanks for the smiles.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


*congratulations you two !*

seems like only yesterday indeed

if you act now joe
get the green ones too

save you making a decision next year

maybe go to red lobster tonight
with all the money you saved
on the pots and pans

you can afford to splurge !
(i do know how tight you are ) lol


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Congratulation, you and your wife. Wish you both happyness for many many years to come. How far have extanded your family?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


I've been taking them since my prostate syrgery for CANCER. I'm happy for you. I haven't had an erection since I broke my back in 03. I'm still taking shots, I have one more to go. All the shots do is keep me limp as a dish rag. God love you and and your good fortune. mike


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe, I thought we were the same age until you 
told on yourself


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and the wife Joe! It sounds like you two are still happy together after 49 years. I just hope it lasts!, Lol. Have a good day celebrating.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


We had a delicious Mexican dinner!

Enchilada
Chile Relleno
Taco
Refried Beans
Salad
Salsa
Guacomole
Chips
Wine

It was REALLY GOOD!

Thank you All for your nice comments.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Wonderful Joe. Did you overdo it?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Nope, didn't overdo it… Just right!

We had more refried beans by substituting the rice.

No Rice! Shoots the blood sugar UP Fast!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Great, I am happy you and your wife found your evening pleasant.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


I have been asked:
"How can an ugly cuss as you get such a beautiful gal?".

I looked around to find what I could…
Here is what I found:
(Both, self portraits, BTW)



















I gotta say… a huge difference from then to now!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe!!

In Las Vegas at the moment, be here a couple more days, then back to Oregon for a few days, then 10 days in La Conner, WA. Just loafing at the moment while Sherie shops…........


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


I don't think this is true I thought you were only 40 years old ? ) Congrats to you and your bride Joe.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


I missed this when you posted it, Joe. Oh well better late than never. Joe I hope that you and your bride had the best anniversary of your life and that you have many more to come. Here's a shop tip: put you a hot plate in the shop and you can cook you up a great snack with one of those pots while you are working on your next project. Beans and sawdust go well together. When you have a good marriage the years just keep on getting better. Hey a couple of hot dogs in the bean pot will make the beans go down better. Don't forget the beer and chips.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


And I'm really late noticing this. But congratulations are still in order. It seems like no one has that kind of commitment any more. My wife and I are working on #35 this year and it seems like almost everyone we once knew is now divorced.

Funny how spending $100 on a set of cookware gives us pause, but spending $200 on new router, or $150 for a nice plane, well that's okay. Cookware is getting like shoes! Need a different color? Pick up another set. But little things can be fun and make us happy. Here's wishing you the best in 2012!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *49 Years ago... What!?*
> 
> Yes, here we go again!
> 
> ...


*@MoshupTrai*

Thank you very much!

Yep, it's funny about cookware… They KEEP on making a New Mouse Trap… Now Colors!
There is one difference here… usually when we see some new stuff that is really GOOD STUFF, I'm usually the one who says *"Ah go ahead and get it!".*.. then, she is super Happy…
When I want to get a new tool… especially a table saw…
I hear *"I told you that you'd be wanting to BUY ANOTHER SAW! It NEVER stops!"*
... blah… blah… blah…

That's what keeps the world turning…. As The World Turns… LOL

Thanks again…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*

*Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *

We didn't get around to planning anything fancy like Hawaii, etc. 
Dental expenses threw a monkey wrench into it…

*Then, it came to me!*

*We got married at The Mission Inn, in Riverside Calif.. (about 1/2 hr away) ... It's a great place! *

Richard & Pat Nixon were married there… (it's a little famous in So. Calif.)

I checked with the Mission Inn website & they have some nice reasonable Packages… one of them is called The Sweet Escape… anyway, in short, that's where we're going to celebrate!

Checking in 2-2-13 and checking out 2-3-13… just one day/night… and looking forward to a Prime Rib Buffet dinner on Saturday… 
It's going to be FUN! Looking forward to it!

*Mission Inn, Main website Home... *

* Mission Inn., The Sweet Escape Package... *

*I hope this is not too much of a shock to you…* BUT, I DO NOT plan on taking my computer with me…
I will NOT check my email, check into forums to shoot the gab, check on how the world is turning, etc. etc. etc.

Instead, I will be enjoying myself in a warm pool, jacuuzi, sauna, taking pictures, eating good food, and just enjoying the day!

Later, I will put all of the pictures together and report them to y'all… so you can enjoy what happened…

So, if you wonder why I'm not around on 2-2-13, you will know where I am! LOL

*Of course, we will have Jack & Jill, our German Shepherds, taking care of our Homeland Security Dept…*

Have fun,
Joe & Deanne Lyddon


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and your wife Joe. Enjoy your anniversary meal at the Mission Inn, and don't forget to get a doggie bag for Jack and Jill.

Back in 1963 I was the assistant manager at the new Barker Bros. furniture store in Riverside. I was working there when the news came in that President Kennedy was assassinated. We were all pretty shocked regardless of our party affiliations that such a thing could happen.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Ok, the Golden anniversary *IS *the 50th, So if it's your 50th Golden anniversary….. lets see now 50 times 50 is ,,

*HOLY CRAP!* You were born before *MOSES *!

Congrats on your 50th Joe. I'm just a newbie here, September will only be our 39th


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATION. and have a great time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Way to go Joe, congrats to yo both.
Cool idea to stay at the place you honeymooned at, they have likely changed the bed linen by now. 

Have yourselves a great time.

BTW, It's our 47th in November, but I have not seen or heard from her 40 years, nor have the kids.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


congrats Joe & Joe's Wife. Don't forget to take protection. You don't wanna be knocker her up..  That is amazing. Wish you both 50 more.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Joe Lyddon, may you have many more!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both Joe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


*stefang*

*Small world!*

We were living in Arlington at the time…

*I remember Barker Bros. furniture!*
... I don't know when they went away…
... nor do I remember when The Harris Co. went away…
... It seems like I grew up with The Harris Co. in San Bernardino (home town).
... I was the manager of the Riverside Clinic Corp. data processing dept. and did all of the Accounts Receivable, Sales Analysis, accounting, etc. processing for three medical clinics… San Bdno. Medical Group, The Beaver Medical Clinic (Redlands), and of course The Riverside Medical Clinic. (that was before we had computers!!)

I was working in Norco (North Corona) when Kennedy was assassinated… I was into computers at that time… IBM 1401… I remember the program I was writing when that happened! A subroutine for the 1401 that would Add, Subtract, Multiply, & Divide in Floating Point! (per the specs given me by the lead mathematician).

What took you to Norway?!

Thank you!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


*Roger Clark aka Rex*

We got married at the Mission Inn…
We honeymooned in Santa Barbara…

Thank you!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


congratulations Joe … best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


We got here on a plane Joe, ha, ha. My wife is Norwegian so it seemed adventurous for me and home for her. We are still here 42 years later in spite of the rotten weather, with an interim of 5 years back in the US from 1974-1979.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary and Congratulations…! 50 years is great..especially in these days of disposable marriages.
I find it great and interesting that yall were married at an Inn. So many choose the church option and it is good to do something different and unique. My wife and I were married outside in the woods at the survival center and iti was more memorable that being inside a building.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, really happy for you. It's not about being married so long, it means you got along and had a good life. Yesterday, Sherie and I, nearly 29 years married, were talking, wondering where the years had gone. And so we started reminiscing about all the fun times, the good times that we had.

I hope you and your wife are doing the same, because I am sure you had some great times. Always gotta look forward, but you have the gift of remembering what you have done, what you have experienced.

So have a good one….........


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congrats Joe,
Talk about small worlds. I grew up in Corona/Norco in the 80's and 90's. Lived on Hillside in Norco and Greenbriar in Corona. The mission Inn was always the landmark of reference for our family. My grandparents ran the concession stand at Fairmont park until the late 70's.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


*Greg The Box Sculptor*

*The Mission Inn is like a small city... it takes a full city block...*

There is a wonderful church / chapel inside the Mission Inn where we were married…
... somewhere in that city… LOL
... I thought they had a picture of it somewhere…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and yours - a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


well done you two

enjoy your anniversary

let the good times roll !


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congrats Joe! Enjoy your time together, I hope both of you have many more healthy years together.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Joe! That sounds like a great anniversary trip for the two of you. Wow! 50 years! I only have 39 years to catch up to you.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe and Mrs. Lyddon! Have fun!

(I can't believe she put up with you for 50 years)


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


*Thank you ALL…

We're BACK home!

Had a wonderful time…*
... only two negatives…
I had asked "Do you have a Sauna?" ... got a YES! answer… *There was NOT a Sauna anywhere!*

We had planned on having breakfast in the Main restaurant… Eggs Benedict… Got there at 9am…
...* SORRY, we have STOPPED serving breakfast… We're getting ready for Sunday Brunch now!*
We saved a ton of money by having breakfast at a Farmer's Boy fast food restaurant 1-1/2 blocks away from the Mission Inn… we split a 3 egg Denver omelet with hash browns & Biscuit & gravy… Perfect!

Jack & Jill had a good time too… we found a torn pant leg near the front door…! LOL

..... (kidding)... all was OK! LOL

Pictures to be processed & posted… later…

*It was FUN!

We'd like to do it again… but won't wait for another 50 years to do it… LOL*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Sounds like a super weekend anniversary, so pleased you had a great time - the dogs too, glad they got to share too.

Now back to work Joe. :0)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Roger,

Thank you…

We're busy watching FOOTBALL right now! LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the big day Joe.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


Congratulation Joe, great pictures. I am only 50 some so it'll take awhile for me to catch up tpo you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Our 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary*
> 
> *Feb. 2 will be our 50th wedding anniversary! *
> 
> ...


BOB, just keep on plugging away… you'll get there before you know it… (assuming that you've been married for awhile LOL )

Thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA - Entrance & Valet Parking*

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA*

*Main Entrance - Valet Parking*










.










.










.










.










.










.

*Next: The long walkway to the Main Hotel Entrance.*

.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA - Entrance & Valet Parking*
> 
> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA*
> 
> ...


Cool place. Thanks for posting. Well done Bud.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA - Entrance & Valet Parking*
> 
> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA*
> 
> ...


Congratulations Joe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA - Entrance & Valet Parking*
> 
> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA*
> 
> ...


Looks like a gr8 party. Congratulations to you both. Wish you many more happy years together. I'll be there, in spirit.  Party like an Irishman… LOL


----------



## Disneytodd (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA - Entrance & Valet Parking*
> 
> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA*
> 
> ...


Congrats on the anniversary I love to go roll by the inn when I can since it's only a couple of blocks from my place.i love the craftsmanship of that building and always get inspired when I go by their.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*50th Wedding Anniversary - Mission Inn - Walkway to Main Hotel*

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA

Walkway to Main Hotel*










.










.










.










.










.










.

*Next: Walkway to our Room…*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Mission Inn - Walkway to Main Hotel*
> 
> *Mission Inn, Riverside, CA
> 
> ...


Wow. Great photo.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*50th Wedding Anniversary - Mission Inn - Hotel Lobby - to Room*

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA

Hotel Lobby and walk to Room*










.










.










.










.










.










.

*Next: Pictures from our Room*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*50th Wedding Anniversary - Mission Inn - from our Room*

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA

from our Room…
*

I forgot to get a picture of our room!









(this is a Hotel picture of how it was)

.










.










.










.










.










.

*Next: St. Francis Chapel… where we were married.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*50th Wedding Anniversary - Mission Inn - St. Francis Chapel*

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA

St. Francis Chapel where we were married…

The doors were locked… could not get the inside.
*










.










.










.










.

*Next: Prime Rib Buffet & Casey's Cupcakes*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*50th Wedding Anniversary - Mission Inn - Prime Rib Buffet*

*Mission Inn, Riverside, CA

Prime Rib Buffet & Casey's Cupcakes

Sorry, I didn't get more pictures of the food… It was SO GOOD!*

.










.










.










.










.










.

*Next: Farmer Boys - Breakfast.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*

*Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*

We were all set to have Eggs Benedict for breakfast in the Mission Inn Restaurant…

*Except…* The Restaurant was closed for Breakfast and was setting up for Sunday Brunch!

*It was ONLY about 9:00am!!*

So, we were not going wait around for Brunch… we drove out… Looking for a Denny's… didn't find it… Found this Farmer Boy fast food place that looked real good…

So, we finished up here at* Farmer Boys Restaurant* ... *It was GOOD.*.. and cheaper than the est. $25 for Eggs Benedict at the Mission Inn! LOL

*After here, we went home… Everything was well & good… Thanks to Jack & Jill…*

.










.










.










.










.

*This is the end of our picture coverage of our 50th wedding anniversary…
Thank you for watching… hope it wasn't too long…
Have fun & Take care,
Joe & Deanne*


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


congratulations on the 50th anniversary.
most women can't put up with us men that long.

joe you got a keeper there!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Super photo shoot ! Great looking people.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


young as ever 
you two

what a great life 
you have together

many more 
enjoy them all


----------



## trident98 (Mar 28, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


This was a very nice post. Congrats on your 50 yrs together. Stay healthy.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Great blog series Joe.
Keep em' comin'.
and….....congrats on the big five oh….......................mike


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Joe!
It takes two very special people to share 50 years of love and life. Cheers!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Happy 50th anniversary, Joe. Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment. Claire and I have been married for 42 years so we're working on it. From the looks of those pictures ya'll really had a nice breakfast. Breakfast is my favorite meal. I pray that you and your lovely wife have many more anniversaries together. God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Congratulation to you both Joe & Deanne.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Joe, you did a great job of documenting the occasion.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


Looks like a great way to celebrate your 50th. Congratulations, and let's have 50 more…...........


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *50th Wedding Anniversary - Farmer Boys - Breakfast*
> 
> *Nope… not at the Mission Inn!*
> 
> ...


*50 years, congratulations to you and Deanne!*

That is quite an accomplishment and we will reach that in 4 years too … and her mother said "it wouldn't last"!


----------

